# ** Lion Traps **



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- your right--- I was root'in again.lol.

I dug out a couple of my old #4 lion traps that I used to catch the big pussycats up in the Shoshoni country of Wyoming back in the "70's". They still have light goat chain on em since lions never put up much of a fight when the steel is attached to a drag. I'd usually gang set 4 or 5 on a single location if there was sign of big toms around. The big cats would bend the jaws up a bit now and again--- but that's what a hammers for.lol.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Number 4 Jumps? Good beaver trap too. I like the placement of the Predator Talk can cooler :teeth:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I only bring "that" can cooler out for special occasions jon. The other PT coolers I have are pretty well beat up from follow'in me around here on the ranch.lol.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool, I like old traps...


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I got some old number 2 jumps that were my great grand dads. Caught a skunk in one by my house! Now they hang on the wall.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got a couple of those and a few more at the cabin thanks to my good friends here at Predatortalk.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

nice.... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I have one of those jump traps, used it last year just never had anything step on the pan.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Had a few of them also, but no more, thanks for the pic. Cat.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just picked up a few to hang on the wall, two #1's and one 1-1/2... I dipped them in logwood/wax so they will be around for years to come...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Pic---wonder where mine went---had some back in the 60's for beaver never like them for coyotes the pan was to big-Thanks for the memories Cat-------------sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone have a Victor #0 long spring with/teeth ? I use to have one on the wall but it got lost, or my sister took it, it was my dads and has sentimental value...I would like to get one. Sorry Catcapper I am OT.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Nice Pic---wonder where mine went---had some back in the 60's for beaver never like them for coyotes the pan was to big-Thanks for the memories Cat-------------sb*


That model #4 O/V wasn't much of a coyote trap if ya staked em hard and fast. A good size dog could straiten the links out in the chain (or brake it) and really bend up the jaws.

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I just picked up a few to hang on the wall, two #1's and one 1-1/2... I dipped them in logwood/wax so they will be around for years to come...


That's some pretty steel Eric. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx! I had to clean them up a bit, and I think they turned out good...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice Cat, I too have a few of the #4 jumps that I used for beaver, I tried on coyotes once and your right Cat that big Iowa dog tore the hell out of it.

Very nice small jumps AZ!!

AZ, finding a Victor #0 LS with teeth will be a good find. I've not seen one in many many years.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx 220swift...


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Used to use #1 jumps for raccoon and muskrat in HS, even caught a red in one. *Why did they stop making them?* Maybe I'm out of the loop on this one, but I liked those traps.


----------

